# Dish vs Directv



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

I've been a Directv user since 1996. I tried to install Dish once but they wouldn't install with my old R59 wiring so I stayed with D*. But now I keep reading statements in various video threads about how Dish is technically advanced over D*. Could anyone give me a list of tech advantages of Dish. Most interested in picture quality but other advantages would be good. I'm coming up on my 2 year contract so I am interested.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jborchel said:


> I've been a Directv user since 1996. I tried to install Dish once but they wouldn't install with my old R59 wiring so I stayed with D*. But now I keep reading statements in various video threads about how Dish is technically advanced over D*. Could anyone give me a list of tech advantages of Dish. Most interested in picture quality but other advantages would be good. I'm coming up on my 2 year contract so I am interested.


The Dish picture is not as good as the DirecTV picture ( based on my neighbors Dish setup ).
The new DVRs that Dish has are supposed to be really good ( this is based on what I read ).


----------



## mrinker (Jul 27, 2016)

jborchel said:


> I've been a Directv user since 1996. I tried to install Dish once but they wouldn't install with my old R59 wiring so I stayed with D*. But now I keep reading statements in various video threads about how Dish is technically advanced over D*. Could anyone give me a list of tech advantages of Dish. Most interested in picture quality but other advantages would be good. I'm coming up on my 2 year contract so I am interested.


A year or so ago I went to Dish because I liked the Hopper3. I have been with Directv for years. Once I had Dish installed, the Hopper3 was an amazing unit but 3 month in to my Dish service I paid my ETF and went back to Directv. The one thing I could not stand was Picture Quality of Dish. Too many artifacts of compression visible. No matter what adjustments I made to the tv, it was impossible to make it a perfect picture as Directv has. Especially when it came to sports and the camera zoomed out to show a lot of the players on the field, the players would have an artifact "halo" around them. It was not for me at all as my eyes pick up the slightest out of place things and it ruined my tv watching experience. If Dish had the PQ of Directv, I would use them in a heartbeat over Directv because their Hopper3 is a nice unit. But for me, PQ is #1 on my list and therefore I have to stay with Directv due to that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

did you try Denon 602 video processor, it could help you clean up picture and make it nicer


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

LOL P Smith. You must have read my D* thread I posted today.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

indeed


----------



## Robert Tipton (Dec 20, 2018)

Im not sure what all the fuse is with the PQ as I'm running my dish thru an Anthem MRX1120 AVR and LG 65" OLED TV as I just left D** for DISH and I'm very pleased with the PQ as I also had the 4K set up with D**. Not many channels from either to view from unless you stream as I do watch and buy 4K movies as have an OPPO 205 4K player. I think it all depends on what kind of system and set up you have.


----------



## jollygrunt (Apr 13, 2005)

I recently bought a 55” 4K tv. I’ve got it hooked up to a hopper with sling, and it looks great. 

I think that the pq of local channels depends on your local station owners. I’ve been lucky that mine have all been keeping up with technology despite being in a small market area. I’ve watched all the nfl playoff games on my local fox, nbc and cbs channels and they all looked great to me. My local abc channel has been off for 6 months, so far, due to a retransmission disputes with dish so I can’t speak to its’ quality.


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

i could never really tell the difference between the PQ on dish or direct they both look about the same to me


----------



## Pony172 (Jan 9, 2019)

I loved everything about dish, except the PQ. Going back to DTV soon. My wife and kids noticed the difference the next day after we switched. My son and I noticed the difference in sport (movement) was especially apparent. If you can accept a little less quality, go with Dish.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

OP, why do you have RG59 wiring? i thought RG6 is required for directv for years? (i think years ago when i upgraded to HR-20 they replaced all my wiring to RG6) ...

I personally have never had E* (dish) so i cannot speak from personal experience but from reading online E* seams to have channel disputes quite frequently . 

also depending on what programming your looking for ... 
D* has more live sports in 4K 
D* still has HBO and MAX 

i too have read the hopper is a better dvr but D* software works well for me .
While i have never used a E* stb, i have used other providers dvr's (cox , altice , fios) and i prefer D*


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I had to make a few adjustments on my TV when I switched to Dish and it looks as good if not better than Directv.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

On my locals and RSN i dont see a difference.. I have however on some national channels(Like USA) definitely looking a little bit starved for bits on certain programs
I also dont like how it treats On Demand Programs(puts them into a Separate Rentals Folder) With Directv it keeps them in the folder of the show

I have my HS17 still hookup and doing it's thing in the basement. Will give it some more time here before a final decision is made


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Directv has a noticbly better picture than Dish but that may not be a factor for many potential customers. Many people will adjust to the slight quality difference if the price is right.


----------



## Ronald Kohlman (Nov 25, 2017)

i switched to dish and never been happier. picture quality looks the same to me


----------

